# Schnurstopper wie montieren ?



## Lorien (3. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe mir Schnurstopper gekauft da ich Spiro fischen möchte und den Knoten vorm Spirolino schützen.

Jetzt hab ich so ein Schnurstopper Set gekauft. Da ist so ein rundes Teil aus Plastik daran sind drei Bünde aus Silch festgebunden auf denen je 5 Gummiperlen drauf sind. Nun frage ich mich wie bringe ich die auf meine Hauptschnur ?

Blick da echt nicht durch wie ich die da drauf bringen soll.

Hoffe es kann mir da einer helfen wie man das machen muss.

Grüsse
Lorien


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstopper wie montieren ?*

Hi Lorien,
die Hauptschnur wird durch die überstehende Drahtschlinge gezogen, so das quasi Schlinge in Schlinge entsteht, dann wird der Sikliokonstopper von der Drahtschlinge auf die Schnurschlinge gezogen, danach kannst dann Deinen Knoten machen und den Worbel oder was weiß ich noch alles einschlaufen um dann das Vorfach einzuhängen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstopper wie montieren ?*

Normalerweise wird beim Angeln mit SBIRO nie ein Schnurstopper benutzt, bei den meisten anglern wird der Knoten durch eine einfache Gummiperle geschützt, die frei auf der Schnur läuft, wie der Sbirolino auch!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## sebastian (3. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstopper wie montieren ?*

Hauptschnur durch die shclaufe und stopper einfach rüberziehen.
Einfach gesagt mit Bild


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2004)

*AW: Schnurstopper wie montieren ?*

Hi sebastian #h

da hast Du aber ein sehr schönes Bild drangehängt !!!  :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## M4sterOfDes4ster (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnurstopper wie montieren ?*



sebastian schrieb:


> Einfach gesagt mit Bild



Sehr hübsches Bild  |rolleyes


----------

